# menopur - been prescribed 60 lots - is this normal?!!



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi am about to start 1st IVF cycle and am concerned that my prescription is wrong. Most other posts I've found whilst trying to see where to buy the drugs seem to be prescribed only about 40 lots of menopur.
It may be because I'm 41 so need extra stimulation but does seem a lot? I'll phone clinic tomorrow but just wanted some feed back tonight if possible.

Also if I'm needing 5 lots a day does that mean 5 different injection times?

Thanks!!!!


----------



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

What dosage are you on?

What dosage are the vials you have been prescribed?

I'm on a dose of 150iu which is apparently the minimum dose and i have 75iu vials so i need to take two vials per injection (once per day) and i have been given 24 vials to cover me for 12 days of stimulation.

With you being older they might have you on a higher dose and expect you to stimulate for longer - so that could quickly tally up to 60 vials.

For example if you are on 300iu per injection, they might have given you 15 days worth which would be 60 vials 

As far as i am aware though, you only take menopur once per day.


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm on 4 vials a day (300iu) for 12 days = 48 vials. You do seem to be on the higher dose of 375iu's a day (5 vials) and I do think this could be because of your age and a higher dose is need to stimulate your ovaries. Menopur is usually just the one injection a day.


----------



## Minxylarue (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi Fififi

I was initially prescribed 8 vials (600iu) a day.  I only had to inject at a particular time in the evening but unfortunately the high dose did mean I had to do more than one injection at that time.  It wasn't bad at all though!

Defo a good idea to speak to your clinic - they should talk you through exactly how much to take, when and how.  It can differ from clinic to clinic and person to person.  They should also explain why they have prescribed the dose they have.  My high dose was due to my low egg reserve.


Mx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I was another 600 units or 8 vials a day girl for 12 days. The injection is just once a day, your clinic nurse will advise you but you can mix I think 4 vials into one unit of water, so 2 pricks !


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks ladies for quick replies.
I'm on 375iu a day so 5 vials. Just getting bit panicked as had thought that it'd mean 5 injections as hadn't realised you can mix vials together.
Will ring clinic to confirm tomorrow but am relieved to find out others have been given similar amounts. Don't want to overstimulate as would hate not to be able to complete cycle due to over stimulation.


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks again for support last night.
Clinic have confirmed dosage of 375iu daily due to age (41) and relatively low AMH level. Now just got to get over shock of the price of menopur for such a dosage - not sure I'll feel at all relaxed knowing each injection is costing £80!!!


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

Glad it's not just me who thinks about the cost of each injection when doing them.


----------

